# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  τουρπινα νερου

## Michalis Eva

πως μπορω να ελεξω την τουρπινα νερου

----------


## SV1JRT

Πάς από πάνω και την κοιτάς. Αν γυρίζει είναι ΟΚ. Αν δεν γυρίζει, ανοιξε το νερό....
 (Πλάκα κάνω έτσι ? χωρίς παρεξήγηση.)
 Αλλά αν θές, γράψε δυό κουβέντες παραπάνω, να καταλάβουμε και οι άλλοι εκτος απο εσένα τι ενοείς, για να μπορέσουμε να βοηθήσουμε......

----------


## Michalis Eva

ti na gra4w epipleon dld ? to mono p 3erw einai monofasikh kai exei diakopth me puknwth 30μF

----------


## SV1JRT

Καλησπέρα Μιχάλη,
 1) Γράφε Ελληνικά και ΠΕΖΑ. (Οχι κεφαλαία γιατί είναι σαν να φωνάζεις, ΟΧΙ Greeklish Γιατι ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ και δεν σκοτώνουμε την γλώσσα μας.)
 2) Τι γράφει στην τουρμπίνα (Αν έχει ταμπελάκι)
 3) Τι είδους τουρμπίνα είναι ? Παράγει ρεύμα ή αντλία νερού ?
 4) Τι έλεγχο θέλεις να κάνεις ?? Θέλεις να δείς αν είναι καμένη ? Θέλεις να την σταματάς και να την ξεκινάς με κάποιο κύκλωμα ?
 5) Απο πού βρέθηκε αυτή η τουρμπίνα ? Την αγόρασες από κάποιο μαγαζί ? Είναι καινούρια ? Την πήρες μεταχειρησμένη ? Την βρήκες στα σκουπίδια ?
 6) Που θα την χρησημοποιήσεις ??

 Αυτά είναι ΜΕΡΙΚΑ μόνο που καλό θα ήταν να μας πείς, γιατί το μαντείο στους Δελφούς έκλεισε λόγο της οικονομικής κρίσης και δεν μπορουμε να μαντεψουμε τι τουρμπίνα έχεις και τι έλεγχο θες να κάνεις.....

----------


## JOUN

> Καλησπέρα Μιχάλη,
>  1) Γράφε Ελληνικά και ΠΕΖΑ. (Οχι κεφαλαία γιατί είναι σαν να φωνάζεις, ΟΧΙ Greeklish Γιατι ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ και δεν σκοτώνουμε την γλώσσα μας.)
>  2) Τι γράφει στην τουρμπίνα (Αν έχει ταμπελάκι)
>  3) Τι είδους τουρμπίνα είναι ? Παράγει ρεύμα ή αντλία νερού ?
>  4) Τι έλεγχο θέλεις να κάνεις ?? Θέλεις να δείς αν είναι καμένη ? Θέλεις να την σταματάς και να την ξεκινάς με κάποιο κύκλωμα ?
>  5) Απο πού βρέθηκε αυτή η τουρμπίνα ? Την αγόρασες από κάποιο μαγαζί ? Είναι καινούρια ? Την πήρες μεταχειρησμένη ? Την βρήκες στα σκουπίδια ?
>  6) Που θα την χρησημοποιήσεις ??
> 
>  Αυτά είναι ΜΕΡΙΚΑ μόνο που καλό θα ήταν να μας πείς, γιατί το μαντείο στους Δελφούς έκλεισε λόγο της οικονομικής κρίσης και δεν μπορουμε να μαντεψουμε τι τουρμπίνα έχεις και τι έλεγχο θες να κάνεις.....



Χαρα στο κουραγιο σου που εγραψες ολοκληρο κατεβατο για να βοηθησεις καποιον  που βαριεται να περιγραψει το προβλημα του..

----------

Nemmesis (05-06-11)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Χαρα στο κουραγιο σου που εγραψες ολοκληρο κατεβατο για να βοηθησεις καποιον που βαριεται να περιγραψει το προβλημα του..



Χαχαχαχαχαχα.... Με βρήκε στις καλές μου μέρες... 
 ΔΕΝ το ξανακάνω....

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------

